# Big Brother 21 - OAD Sunday 07/21/2019 (S21E12)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... You go Cliff!

Honestly, I don't know who I want up on the block more... Jack/Michie or Nick/Bella... On the one hand, I can't stand Jack/Michie... They have been such an arrogant pair of alpha males, I love seeing them up on the block... On the other hand, Bella/Nick's treatment of Nicole was so egregious, I can't help wanting to see them up on the block.

In any case, I guess this was a win/win situation. Will be interesting to see if Michie or Jack wins, and then pressures Chrissie to give them the Diamond POV. Doesn't sound like she is excited about upgrading their POV if either of them win.

LOL... I love that Michie talks about how he is after Cliff, now that he has put him on the block... He already has worked against Cliff, the fact that he got put on the block doesn't change anything (and didn't he ask to be put up as a pawn anyway??? WTF?)... I bet the producers are coaching Michie's diary room sessions on this matter...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This is exactly how I thought it would go. Made no sense for Cliff to just "join" the six and vote to get someone they want out (such as Nick/Bella). It made more sense to work with Nick/Bella to get out a common enemy, then deal with each other later. This puts Cliff in a much better place. I knew that the Jacks would try and convince him to try and get Bella out and I didn't think about using the power that one of the six had (can't remember her name). I like how she backtracked on on now that the Jacks are up on the block. I love watching when those who think they have all the power suddenly don't!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> LOL... I love that Michie talks about how he is after Cliff, now that he has put him on the block... He already has worked against Cliff, the fact that he got put on the block doesn't change anything (and didn't he ask to be put up as a pawn anyway??? WTF?)... I bet the producers are coaching Michie's diary room sessions on this matter...


While Cliff did go along with part of the plan, Michie definitely didn't want Jack on the block with him.

I definitely liked the nominations. They're already going for Cliff (in fact already voted him out once) so he has no reason to not go back after them.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can someone remind me what Jack's power is? I'd forgotten he had one, but I thought it wasn't nearly as good a Ovi's. 

You go Cliff! Although even if he gets rid of one of them, he's probably in deep trouble. None of the people he's working with can win a challenge unless maybe Nick, and who knows if he can count on him.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Can someone remind me what Jack's power is? I'd forgotten he had one, but I thought it wasn't nearly as good a Ovi's.


He can "re-roll" the veto players if he wants to. Essentially just re-pick players. Not a great power really. It also exposes who his alliance is if he decides he doesn't like the players.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> He can "re-roll" the veto players if he wants to. Essentially just re-pick players. Not a great power really.


Even less useful with his number one ally already on the block. 

Good for Cliff! Putting up the two strongest competitors from the alliance of six was definitely the best move for his game. With both Jack and Michie on the block, I don't see a scenario where one of them doesn't go home this week. They simply don't have the numbers. Even if Christie were to save one of them with the DPOV, the other one will still be voted out. I personally hope it's Jack.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> ...
> 
> LOL... I love that Michie talks about how he is after Cliff, now that he has put him on the block... He already has worked against Cliff, the fact that he got put on the block doesn't change anything (and didn't he ask to be put up as a pawn anyway??? WTF?)... I bet the producers are coaching Michie's diary room sessions on this matter...


This ALWAYS kills me. Every. Single. Time. 
And, yes, this time the complainer even asked to be put up as a pawn, and then acts like NOW the gauntlet has been thrown down. 
Even though he just helped vote Cliff out of the house. Just ridiculous, these people!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't think I like any of them. Cliff is fine - I was so glad he won last night. Kat and Tommy are kind of funny... they don't seem mean or anything, at least.
But, thus far I haven't found anyone to actually cheer on.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, once Cliff and Nicole are out of the house there’s not much reason for me to watch the rest of the season.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Yes, once Cliff and Nicole are out of the house there's not much reason for me to watch the rest of the season.


Oh...but what about the battle to watch them eat each other? That will be a fun train wreck to watch...even though you really don't care about the winner per se...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> I don't think I like any of them. Cliff is fine - I was so glad he won last night. Kat and Tommy are kind of funny... they don't seem mean or anything, at least.
> But, thus far I haven't found anyone to actually cheer on.


As I mentioned in a previous thread, I am currently on Team Nicole... I didn't think she'd still be here for me to cheer her on... In fact, I didn't think she had any chance at all of still being in the house right now...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Even less useful with his number one ally already on the block.
> 
> Good for Cliff! Putting up the two strongest competitors from the alliance of six was definitely the best move for his game. With both Jack and Michie on the block, I don't see a scenario where one of them doesn't go home this week. They simply don't have the numbers. Even if Christie were to save one of them with the DPOV, the other one will still be voted out. I personally hope it's Jack.


Unfortunately there is a scenario with Kristi's Diamond Veto. If Jack or Michie win the veto (or I guess a six shooter). The veto holder could nominate the replacement, if Kristi allows them to use her power. They could put up either Nick/Bella or someone on Cliff's alliance. With Kat's unpredictability, she could be swayed to vote to save Jack or Michie and give the six shooters a sixth vote.

Hopefully Kristi is smart enough to hold the Diamond Veto until it is useful for her and not just the six shooters.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> With Kat's unpredictability, she could be swayed to vote to save Jack or Michie and give the six shooters a sixth vote.


Do you really think Kat could potentially vote with the six shooters? I thought her closest friend in the house was Jessica, and I would think Jessica would *really* want Jack or Michie out.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Do you really think Kat could potentially vote with the six shooters? I thought her closest friend in the house was Jessica, and I would think Jessica would *really* want Jack or Michie out.


Jess picked Michie to play in veto 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure she wants him out.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Do you really think Kat could potentially vote with the six shooters? I thought her closest friend in the house was Jessica, and I would think Jessica would *really* want Jack or Michie out.


Seems like Kat, Michie and Holly have a three-way type of friendship.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> ess picked Michie to play in veto 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure she wants him out.


Good point. It does seem like Michie has all the women in the house inexplicably under his spell. I don't get it. He seems like kind of a tool to me.


----------

